# Any Arkansas Plumbers Here?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Any one work or have worked in Arkansas? I have some questions about the test.

Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Associated Plumbers. 

I think they are in Little Rock.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Any one work or have worked in Arkansas? I have some questions about the test.
> 
> Thanks


They have internet in Arkansas yet?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't think so, we just got in here in Oklahoma. Dial up.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Will said:


> Don't think so, we just got in here in Oklahoma. Dial up.


Oklahoma city is the starting point for the Google internet. I can't think of what they called it but its supposed to get to the entire country.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Oops. I lied. It was Kansas city. Its called Google fiber.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

In reality Oklahoma is a booming state. It's nice everyone thinks were a bunch of hill billys, keeps the population down.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> In reality Oklahoma is a booming state. It's nice everyone thinks were a bunch of hill billys, keeps the population down.


Dammit Will. SHHH!

This is supposed to be a secret.


----------



## ArkyPlbr (Feb 10, 2011)

How can I help? I just left Ok. but work in Ar. majority of time.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

What is this internet you speak of? Does it catch fish?

What do you what to know about the test?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

ArkyPlbr said:


> How can I help? I just left Ok. but work in Ar. majority of time.



Is there a different test for plumbing and gasfitting? Also is there a hands on section? And they have their own code correct. 

All I can find on the goog is websites with small summaries of requirments and ads for code books. 

Thanks


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> In reality Oklahoma is a booming state. It's nice everyone thinks were a bunch of hill billys, keeps the population down.



They just think that because the visited my side of the state. After we moved here my wife said it was like KY 20 yrs ago, and shes from a town of 500.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

The plumbing and gas are included in one test. The last time I heard they were using the 2011 International Plumbing code and the 2009 International gas code. Don't hold me to that, they have changed it several times the last 10 years. Call them 501-661-2642 they can tell you which code and how to get your application. 

It has been awhile since i took it. No hands on. The test is open book and you can use any notes you have.

The test outline is

100 or so general knowledge multiple choice questions on plumbing and gas.

DWV isometric drawing. Includes parts list, they tell you not to spend alot of time on it. You are not required to list quanities.

Water distribution isometric

Gas sizing section (about 10 diagrams or drawings)

Water distribution flat drawing ( they give you a side view drawing of a home and you draw blue and red lines)

Identification drawing worksheet. I think there are 2 drawings. It consist of a picture of a building plumbing system and you identify the fittings and types of vent. 

Combustion air and vent section. You are given 10 or so drawings and you size the vents and combustion air accordingly.

Somewhere on the test you have to calculate a 45 degree offset.

There is also a section for Arkansas Plumbing Law. Here is the PDF version
http://www.healthy.arkansas.gov/pro...otectiveHealthCodes/Documents/plumbinglaw.pdf


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The iso's will kick my azz. The drawing not the reading. 

Thanks for the info. Time to study again.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

When you go take your code books, any notes you need, a 30/60/90 drafting square and red and blue colored pencils. You will also need a number 2 pencil.

The water drawings have to be in red and blue. Don't forget to draw your prv and main shutoff valve, expansion tank and water heater pan.

Don't sweat the iso, they do not grade it hard. It has to resemble a Iso drawing. If you fail that portion, take pride in the fact that you are probaly the first :laughing:

The combustion air is the portion everyone that beats people up. If you fail the test in Arkansas, you only return to take the section you failed.

It's open book, just relax and take your time.

IMO staying in Little Rock is worse than the test.:2guns:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> When you go take your code books, any notes you need, a 30/60/90 drafting square and red and blue colored pencils. You will also need a number 2 pencil.
> 
> The water drawings have to be in red and blue. Don't forget to draw your prv and main shutoff valve, expansion tank and water heater pan.
> 
> ...



I will feel the need to study my azz off for the isos, I hate not knowing stuff even if I will never use it. 


Your not to far across the border from me.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Why do you want an Arkansas license anyway?

I worked for a company in Siloam Springs for awhile. Some of those guys had Oklahoma cards. They all said the Oklahoma test was harder.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We might be moving for my wife's job. AR is a possibility, so I'm looking into the most likely states. It took 2 months to get all the crap I needed to test when I moved from AZ to OK. I would like to avoid that this time.


----------



## ArkyPlbr (Feb 10, 2011)

Well said PlungerJockey, Jockey is correct, Okie dont panic. do take the items suggested, they will help GREATLY.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Don't think so, we just got in here in Oklahoma. Dial up.


I heard that

Cell fones are soon to follow

Along with toothbrush


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

We have had internet since 1996

The last I heard Arkansas does not reciprocate on a plumbing license. To be honest I don't know what has to be done for someone out of state to take the test.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Associated Plum said:


> We have had internet since 1996
> 
> The last I heard Arkansas does not reciprocate on a plumbing license. To be honest I don't know what has to be done for someone out of state to take the test.



The put the question to the board for $325 if they approve you can take the test for the normal cost, or you can just do the paperwork like everyone else and save 325.:laughing::laughing:

I see lots of Arkie plumbers working on larger jobs where I live.


----------



## CC Plumbing (Feb 23, 2013)

Taking ark test comb air is kicking my tail, need help on equations? Any help?


----------

